# Stuttgart, Arkansas Duck Report 11/26



## Jamescioni (Oct 30, 2017)

New birds showing up with weather up North. Birds remain in fields and swamps. Timber isn't active yet but should heat up with continued cold weather.

Opening day many limits were shot anywhere that had water and agriculture fields. Mallards just arriving. Opening weekend limits were all highly mixed bags.

More geese than have ever been seen before with a very large number of Specs.

Should be a good season up north. Hopefully hard field freezes wont occur until mid January.

James Cioni
2W Outfitters
www.2woutfitters.com
936-661-3027


----------

